
How to Brag at Work - shsachdev
https://www.careerfair.io/reviews/howtobragatwork
======
BFPQVZ
This is very useful advice. Managers have a difficult time remembering all
your accomplishments from memory - and often recency bias takes over. Having
data that documents your wins is very helpful during performance reviews.

I would go one step further and say that if you collaborated with someone both
should make it a point to jointly document the win - which also helps during
with peer reviews.

------
memexy
Better to communicate with co-workers as equals/peers. Bragging is not
necessary if people are aware of what everyone is working on and for what
reasons, because the group's overall goal is what ultimately matters, not the
status of each member.

There is a very good book on leadership and how to be a team member by the
astronaut Chris Hadfield ("An Astronaut's Guide to Life on Earth"):
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0316253030](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0316253030).
It's a worthwhile read because if everyone tried to be as professional as an
astronaut then most workplaces would be fantastic places to work. That book
has generally good advice that is applicable in every workplace where teamwork
is required to accomplish a bigger goal (which I figure is almost every
workplace these days).

~~~
shsachdev
100% agree on communicating as an equal with coworkers - my article points
more towards recording wins regularly as a way to do better work in the long
run. Will check out the book! :)

~~~
memexy
Yes, taking good notes and having a good system of review and summarization is
a very good skill.

Which note taking application do you use? I couldn't tell from the article if
a specific application was mentioned.

~~~
shsachdev
Didn't mention anything specific, but I use a regular google doc that I just
update on a weekly basis. It does the job for me.

~~~
memexy
Makes sense. Most people I know do the same.

